# Aroma Haven



## Simply Divine Soap (Jul 7, 2008)

Has anyone ordered scents from Aroma Haven? If so how were they? I'm thinking about placing an order from them.


Emily


----------



## lollil (Jul 14, 2008)

I have ordered from them serveral times,  the service has always been great and the fragrance oils are awesome.


----------



## soapaddict (Jul 15, 2008)

The sweet tooth is awesome


----------



## earthygirl (Jul 15, 2008)

They have several I like a lot.


----------

